# Help us with building a fitness tracker for cats



## Mr Rolly (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi, fellow cat lovers, I'm a hardware engineer and a devote cat enthusiast. For the last year we’ve been working extra hours to build a smart cat toy which will automatically react to cat’s movements just like real prey at the same time tracking cats activity.

If you think this device could be useful to anyone let us know.

Thanks for the support cat people


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Maybe some cat fitness fanatics would use your "Cat FitBit". Personally, I don't know if I would use it because I'm not obsessed with cat fitness, but if it was cheap I might buy it just to see how it works and how well it works.


----------



## anthoney (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds like an interesting app! It's unsure whether pet lovers will be interested on it, but I would like to give it a try.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

anthoney said:


> Sounds like an interesting app! It's unsure whether pet lovers will be interested on it, but I would like to give it a try.


Good idea! May I also suggest that you remove your full address from your profile as you should not be letting random people on the internet find out where you live.


----------



## MissBettyPage (Mar 12, 2016)

certainly sounds interesting i've got a rather rotund little man that could use one but in practice not sure how it would work logistically? we have lots of play with lots of different toys he never plays with just one toy so i'm not sure how that would even work! we have a house full of toys that are always rotated and all three of mine have play with me as well as play on their own. so im not sure that would work?


----------

